# GFX Battle - Wie geht es weiter?



## Lillyan (29. März 2009)

Da es immer wieder zu Beschwerden kommt, es immer wieder einen GFX-Battle-Chat im Designthread gibt und ich langsam daran zweifle ob es Sinn macht das Battle weiter zu führen bitte ich die Leute die sich an den Battles beteidigen sich hier zu äußern, wie sie es sich vorstellen wie es weiter gehen soll. Ich werde Posts zu dem Thema hier her kopieren, damit man in aller Ruhe darüber reden kann, da ich die Aktion eigentlich gut finde, nur die Ausführung doch noch zu wünschen läßt.

Bitte bleibt sachlich und greift euch nicht persönlich an. Danke!


----------



## Lillyan (29. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da der Wettbewerb jetzt beendet ist, werde ich mich auch mal zu den Vorwürfen äußern, denn ich bin ehrlichgesagt stinksauer und enttäuscht. Ich hoffe, Liliyan, dass das okay ist. Mittlerweile weiß ja eh jeder, dass die unglaublich versaute, unmögliche Porno-Signatur von mir stammt.
> 
> Zum Thema "zu wenig selbstgemacht: Es würde mir nie in den Sinn kommen, eine fremde Arbeit als meine eigene auszugeben. Das einzige an der Signatur, dass ich zu 100 % nicht selbst gemacht habe, ist der Cd4-Render, den ich für die Lichteffekte an den Waffen benutzt habe. Den Cutout-Char des Mädchens habe ich seit Ewigkeiten auf dem Rechner und den musste ich sogar erst mal von einem Hintergrund befreien, in den ich ihn schon teilweise eingebaut hatte. Die Schützen hinter ihr habe ich aus einem Star Wars-Wallpaper ausgeschnitten. Der obere Teil des Himmels stammt aus einem Wallpaper, dass man findet, wenn man bei Google den Begriff "Science Fiction" eingibt und die Ruinen am unteren Bildrand gehören zu einem "Hellgate London"-Motiv. Und das "Gekritzel" am linken Rand entstand durch die Kombination einer Pixelfont, eines normalen Schrifteffekts und eines Standart-PS-Brushes und wird von mir schon seit Jahren benutzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Syane (29. März 2009)

Zur "chat" Problematik ...den meißten leuten ist es ganz einfach zu unbequem extra in ein Irc zu gehen oder sich gezwungener maßen einer Extra Gruppe anzuschließen um über einiege Feinheiten der Augestellten Werke zu diskutieren ...

Man muss ja Bedenken das so eine Signatur ähnlich wie ein Gemälde ist ..und man sich darüber Natürlich unterhalten will ..um eventuell auch Fragen zur Beschaffenheit dieser zu stellen !

Ich persönlich gehöre auch zu den leuten die mit Irc nichts anfangen können ..ICQ mag ich ebensowenig ..und ich will mich hier auf Buffed nicht extra der CS Gruppe oderso anschließen um darüber frei reden zu dürfen ...

Klar in die Battle Threads gehört KEIN chat rein!  Aber leider ebensowenig in den Design thread ...

Ich meine im Vorschlagsbereich von Buffed gabs schon einiege Überlegungen dazu einen Extra Design Bereich einzurichten ..Zam schlug vor Webdesign zu integrieren damit es auch mehr mit Computerspielen zu tun hat da Buffed.de ja kein Designboard ist ...

Aufgebaut könnte das ganze ja so in etwa sein:

GFX-Bereich
----------------
+"Allgemeines zu Buffed"
+"Sinn der Report Funktion"     <----- Sticky's
+"Begriffregister GFX"
+"Platzhalter"
-----------------
+"Designthread"
+"Avatar/Signaturbauecke"
+"Webdesign"
+"GFX Battles"
..."GFX Battles
..."Fragen zu den GFX Battles" (Oder anderen besseren namen für den bereich in dem darüber nachseniert wird was falsch/gut gelaufen ist wie/wem die Bilde rgefallen)



Aber dies auch nur falls die Option Unterforum für GFX überhaupt in Frage kommt und auch von den Mods/Admins/Mitgliedern erwünscht ist...


----------



## Kangrim (29. März 2009)

Naja als Porn empfinde ich das auch nicht. Ich bin wohl auch nicht der einzige der es so empfindet, denn sonst hätte der veranstalter dieses Battles die Signatur ja von vornherein ausschließen können. Ob mir die Signatur vom insgesamten her gefällt oder nicht lasse ich hier mal außen vor. 
Wie es mit den Battles weitergehen soll weiß ich nicht. Es war halt immer eine herausforderung oder ein ansporn für mich, mich mal wieder an Photoshop zu setzen und eine Signatur nach einem bestimmten Thema anzufertigen. Es macht mir ziemlich spaß und es wäre schade wenn es das nichtmehr geben sollte. Doch wenn durch die Battles hier schlechte Laune und Konkurrenzkämpfe entstehen, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es das wert ist.


----------



## chopi (29. März 2009)

So wie ich die Lage hier grad einschätze,sind ja schon Mina und Deanne weggefallen,ich mach z.Z. augrund von fehlenden Werkzeugen auch nicht mit,noch 2 "Battles" und es machen vllt noch 3 Leute mit.Am Anfang wars witzig,die Regeln etc. waren aber von Anfang an nicht klar gestellt,ausserdem hat Deane vollkommen recht,die Flames fingen in dem Moment an,in dem ihre Sig anfing zu führen.Das mag sich jetzt so anhören,als ob ich mich für etwas besseres halte,aber ich sah da echt nichts schlimmes bzw. pornografisches drin.Das ganze Unterfangen ist mitlerweile nur noch Streit etc.
Vieleicht war einmal pro Woche einfach zu oft,ich weiß es nicht.
Ein eigenes Unterforum für Design...es könnte gut laufen,allerdings gibt es dafür schon genug Gfxboards,nicht wahr?
Just my 42 cents.

Ps. Glückwunsch zum Sieg Deanne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (organisierst du das nächste "Battle" ?)


----------



## Syane (29. März 2009)

Jup es gibt ne Menge GFX Boards ...da ist dann die Frage ..ob es hier genuzt werden würde ..oder nicht? Ob sich die Leute hier dafür interessieren ... ob sich daraus vielleicht doch etwas "größeres" bilden kann ..oder auch nicht... schwierig abzusehen.  Auch die Frage ob man es auf einer Games Seite einführen kann/sollte. Und wer sich da dann als "Ordnungsamt" einsezt ... gerade weil Buffed.de ein Spieleportal und kein GFX Board ist ..und nicht Jeder Mod weiß wie er mit dortigem umzugehen hat... *glaube ich jezt einmal*


----------



## Lillyan (29. März 2009)

> ausserdem hat Deane vollkommen recht,die Flames fingen in dem Moment an,in dem ihre Sig anfing zu führen.



Meine Meinung als User: Bei mir war es genau so. Als ich mitmachte und meine Signatur lag vorn kamen Kommentare wie "Tittenbonus" und "Die hat das gar nicht verdient". Ich habe mich nicht weiter dazu geäußert. da ich so ein Verhalten kindisch und für nicht angebracht halte, habe mir meinen Teil dazu gedacht und mache nun nicht mehr mit. 
Ich finde es traurig, dass die Arbeit von durchaus mehreren Stunden (mit Neustarts etc.) so bewertet wird. Jeder hat seinen Geschmack und dem möchte ich ihm auch nicht absprechen und kontruktive kritik ist immer gern gesehen, allerdings scheint das bei den Battles nicht möglich zu sein.

Mit wäre es am liebsten, wenn man keine Kommentare zu den Signaturen abgeben würde so lange die Abstimmung läuft. Danach kann man sich zu den Signaturen gerne im Designthread äußern.


----------



## Deanne (29. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Meine Meinung als User: Bei mir war es genau so. Als ich mitmachte und meine Signatur lag vorn kamen Kommentare wie "Tittenbonus" und "Die hat das gar nicht verdient".



Und genau das regt mich maßlos auf. Ich finde das absolut entwürdigend. Das klingt, als ob der jeweilige User eigentlich nicht das Potential hat, zu gewinnen, aber aus irgendeinem schwachsinnigen Grund einen Vorteil hat. Besonders "Tittenbonus" finde ich super unverschämt. Ich will nicht arrogant klingen, aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die meisten User meine Signatur gewählt haben, weil sie ihnen von der Aufmachung her gefallen hat, und nicht weil sie das Dekoltee der Dame anlacht. Eine solche Behauptung klingt für mich ein bisschen so, als ob man anderen den Erfolg nicht gönnen würde. Und sowas hat in einem fairen Battle nichts zu suchen.

@Chopi: Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich den nächsten Battle ausführen möchte. Nach dem ganzen Theater ist mir ehrlichgesagt die Lust vergangen. Zudem weiß ja niemand, wie es mit den Battles weitergehen soll, denn die momentane Situation ist meiner Meinung nach inakzeptabel. Ach ja, und danke für die Glückwunsche, auch mal was schönes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (29. März 2009)

Jezt möchte ich auchnochmal auf den text von Deanne eingehen wenns Recht ist da ich nicht weis wen sie indirekt anspricht ..ich für meinen Teil fühle mich schlecht wenn ich das lese und möchte Klarheit verschaffen, jedenfalls was mich angeht.

Deane ..für mich persönlich war deine Signatur von Anfang an nicht die SCI-Fi Gewinner Signatur... das habe ich aber schon im Battlebereich in meinem Ersten Post geschrieben (ohne von dem Dekoltee beeinflust gewesen zu sein), da sie für mich nicht so viel Sci-Fi ausgestrahlt hat wie einiege andere. *Meine ist da auch weit weg von...die NR.5*

Dies war mein Erster Post zt: "Gefallen tun mir die 3 und die 5! 
"
Hier habe ich aber noch nicht abgestimmt gehabt...weil ich immer später nocheinmal einen Blick auf alle Signaturen werfe um genauer zu entscheiden.

Später folgte dann meine Genauere Bewertung aller Signaturen in der ich über die NR1. schrieb das sie für mich nicht genug Sci-Fi ausstrahlt...gut fand ich/Finde ich immernoch ...die Klonkrieger und den gelungenen Schrifteffekt an der Linken Seite ...Aber der eyecatcher hätte etwas anderes sein sollen *wüsste selbst gerade nicht was* und dann nachdem ich gelesen habe das viele schreiben sie nehmen dieses Bild weil da Brüste drauf sind verwies ich in meiner Bewertung noch darauf das es *achtung wort genau*:ist...*nah* am Regelverstoß §Pron dran. 

Pron ist selbstverständlich noch etwas anderes ..beginnt aber für mich nicht erst bei Hentai...aber deine Signatur ist auch kein wirklicher Pron. Und ich will hier nur sagen ich habe deine schon vorher, also bevor es überhaupt danach aussah als ob deine Signatur gewinnt nicht als "sieger" für mich gesehen und vorher schon eine andere gewählt. Ansonsten hast du natürlich nichts unrechtes getan und ehrlich gewonnen.


Weiterhin habe ich wohl die Posts verpasst in denen Stand das an deiner Signatur zu wenig selbst bearbeitet ist...wurden diese schon gelöscht? Oder Designthread? Das fande ich konnte man bei deiner recht gut sehen das sie aus unterschiedlichen Ebenen besteht...

Da finde ich eher von lillyan die Anschuldigung das meine ausschaut wie 1x Hintergrund +draufgeklatschten Render(aka Cut out) viel Schlimmer ! Das sind nähmlich auch mehrere Ebenen aus denen ich den BG gemacht habe... Elch+Rohre+Bodenleuchten+Die Wand Andeutung im Hintergrund+Kabel... gut mitte is echt zu wenig..und sci-fi issed auch nid x)

Edit: Also ich hoffe jezt nicht das es an mir lag das du dich wegen Pron allzu verärgert gefühlt hast und ich da irgendetwas bereits gelöschtes nicht gelesen habe... weil ich wie ich finde dazu keine Große Kritik geäußert habe und weiterhin auch ehrlich mit deiner Signatur umgegangen bin und für mich fand ..das es nicht die war die das Thema am "Besten" vertritt ..für mich:>


----------



## Night falls (29. März 2009)

Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen, aber ich habe die Signatur durchaus bloß wegen des Dekolletés gewählt.
Ansonsten hätte ich vermutlich garnicht abgestimmt.


----------



## Deanne (29. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Weiterhin habe ich wohl die Posts verpasst in denen Stand das an deiner Signatur zu wenig selbst bearbeitet ist...wurden diese schon gelöscht? Oder Designthread? Das fande ich konnte man bei deiner recht gut sehen das sie aus unterschiedlichen Ebenen besteht...



Minas hat in seiner Bewertung kritisiert, dass meine Signatur so aussähe, als wäre sehr wenig selbst gemacht worden. Und genau deshalb habe ich mich im Design-Thread etwas geärgert. Mich hat auch nicht die Kritik an meiner Signatur geärgert, sondern die Tatsache, wie sie rübergebracht wurde. Es klang, als ob man mir meinen Sieg nicht könnt und dieser nur auf das freizügige Dekoltee des Chars zurückzuführen ist. Und da fühle ich mich in meinen Fähigkeiten beleidigt. Zuerst war alles im Rahmen, aber irgendwann reagierte Minas zum Beispiel total wütend, als er ankündigte, nicht mehr am Battle teilzunehmen. Grund: alle würden meine Signatur wegen der Brüste wählen. Und das ist in meinen Augen eine Beleidigung, denn damit sagt er aus, dass mein Sieg total unverdient ist. Sowas muss ich mir nicht sagen lassen. Ich habe nichts gegen Kritik, aber wenn die Kritik sich in dem Moment häuft, indem eine Signatur in Führung geht, dann klingt das für mich etwas trotzig und beleidigt. Und ich war ja scheinbar nicht die einzige, die diesen Eindruck hatte. Ich habe den Cutout micht gewählt, weil ich mir der Wirkung bewusst war, sondern weil er mir gefallen hat. Ich finde an einem Dekoltee nichts verwerfliches und habe eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass die User bei ihren Bewertungen eher auf die Umsetzung als auf irgendwelche sexuellen Reize achten. Und sollten sie das doch tun, dann ist das nicht meine Schuld und war auch nicht in meinem Interesse.


----------



## Lillyan (29. März 2009)

Ich sagte nicht, dass es wenig Aufwand war. Was ich bemängelt habe war die dunkle Mitte, durch die die beiden Seiten für mich zueinander wenig Bezug hatten... die "Verbindung" hat gefehlt.  Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt habe :>


----------



## Syane (29. März 2009)

Wollte es nur mal sagen ..manchmal scheint es zwar so als ob "wenig gemacht" worden ist .. und das stimmt dann nicht. Das in der Mitte etwas fehlt ..das stimmt es ist echt etwas leer ..nur was noch dazu...wusste ich in dem Moment nicht.


Ansonsten alleine der Elch+das gefäß ..das ganze Grünfärben ..und ihm Struktur zu geben durch den dahingemahlten Boden ...war nicht allzu leicht. Wollte auch mal etwas "etwas" anderes machen als sonst^^ Das ich nicht gewinnen würde war mir ehh von vorne herrein klar ..aber wollte mal sehen wie die Leute auf den Elch reagieren ((@.@)) ^^

Ebenso die Signatur 2 hat mir sehr gut gefallen ..aber einfach keine Siegerplkatzierung ...da es das Thema verfehlt hat ode rnicht so gut traf wie die anderen .. aber ich würd diese dann z.B. als Signatur verwenden.


----------



## Ocian (29. März 2009)

Da Lillyan ja einige Zeit nicht leider nicht da sein kann. Habe ich mir auch mal meine Gedanken dazu gemacht. Aber erst einmal etwas zu mir und dem Thema Design. Ich werde sicherlich niemals an dem Designthread selbst oder einem Battle teilnehmen, ich bin zwar in vielen Dingen geschickt aber was Design und Gestaltung angeht habe ich zwei linke Füße an den Armen.

Da ich selbst die beiden Threads, den Designthread sowie die GFX-Battle, nicht wirklich verfolgt habe sondern ganz auf Lillyan vertraue, die das super gemacht hat. Möchte ich euch erst einmal meine Ideen zur Zukunft erklären.

Die Problematiken die ich bislang erkannt habe sind 2 entscheidende:
Zum einen haben wir das Problem mit der Chatterrei im Designthread rund um das Battle, zum anderen die Meinungsmache im Battle selbst.
Durch diese beiden Faktoren, ist es nun dazu gekommen, dass einige nicht mehr am Battle mitmachen. Diese Entwicklung finde ich schade, denn diese Leute haben eigentlich alle aus dem gleichen Grund aufgehört mit zu machen.

Also nun zu meiner Idee, bislang ist es ja so:
Das Battle findet immer samstags statt und bleibt ja dann für 24 Stunden offen zum abstimmen.
Bislang ist der Thread 24 Stunden offen für die Abstimmung und die Kommentare.

Nun kommen wir zu einer Änderung:
Die Abstimmung findet weiterhin am Samstag statt und bleibt auch weiterhin für 24 Stunde zugänglich, einzig und allein die Kommentare fallen weg.
Sie werden von mir gewiped. Bei den ersten malen werde ich nach einem Wipe die Leute anschreiben, da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass jeder die Posts hier liest. Sollte diese Person weiterhin trotz Wipe reinschreiben gibt es eine Schreibsperre bis GFX-Battle-Ende. 

Nach dem das Battle dann beendet ist, gibt es eine weitere Änderung:
Damit das Chatten im Designthread aufhört bleibt der GFX-Battle-Thread weitere 12 Stunden lang offen um seinen Kommentar zu den Bildern ab zu geben.

In Kurzfassung:
- Samstag ist weiterhin Battle-Tag
- Abstimmung dauert 24 Stunden ohne Kommentarmöglichkeit, da diese von mir gelöscht werden
- Nach 24 Stunden wird der Sieger bekannt gegeben
- Nachdem der Sieger bekannt ist, bleibt der Thread 12 weitere Stunden offen um seinen Kommentar äußern zu können
- 36 Stunden nach Battle-Start werde ich den Thread schließen

Die Vorteile die ich daraus sehe, sind folgende: Keine Meinungsmache und kein Chatverhalten mehr im Designthread.
Wer weiterhin Chatten will, während eines laufenden Battle kann dafür IRC verwenden auch ohne Vorkenntnisse.
Wie man das ganze nutzt ist oben im Forum oder unter diesem Link erklärt: http://my.buffed.de/portal/irc/
Bei Fragen kann man immer Fragen. Natürlich kann so eine Änderung nicht nur Vorteile haben, der größte Nachteil wird sein, dass ich an einigen Samstagen arbeite. Aus diesem Grund würde ich es begrüßen wenn der Battle-Dozent, sprich der letzte Gewinner, mit mir eine Startzeit für das Battle absprechen würde, damit es auch beaufsichtigt werden kann.
Dadurch kommt es natürlich dazu, dass sich die Startzeit manchmal verschiebt und somit auch die Endzeit über das Wochenende hinaus gehen kann. Aber ich hoffe damit wäre dann allen geholfen.

Ich freue mich über Meinungen und Anregungen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne

Ocian

Das ganze zählt nur als Vorschlag, den ich mit euch besprechen möchte, daher würde ich mich um rege Beteiligung freuen.


----------



## chopi (29. März 2009)

Gute Idee.
Sag ma,könnte man das nicht so richten,dass der "battledozent" für die Dauer der Abstimmung selbst Modrechte bekommt? Am besten nur für diesen einen Thread sofern das geht.
*alles nur Ideen,da ich kein Mod bin und deshalb auch deren Möglichkeiten nicht kenne*


----------



## Deanne (29. März 2009)

Ich finde die Idee sehr gut. Den Vorschlag mit den gelöschten Kommentaren vor Ende des Battles hatte ich auch schon in Bedacht gezogen. So könnte man verhindern, dass vor Bekanntgabe des Gewinners Streitereien entstehen. Wenn man danach seine Meinung postet, finde ich das okay, denn dann ist ja bereits alles entschieden. So würde man auch verhindern, dass sich jemand von den Kommentaren beeinflussen lässt. 

Mir wäre es auch wichtig, dass die Regeln gemeinsam überarbeitet werden. In vielen Bereichen wurde nicht klar genug formuliert und dann brauch man sich nicht wundern, wenn es zu Missverständissen und unterschiedlichen Ansichten kommt. Die Porn-Diskussion ist das beste Beispiel dafür, dass jeder diesen Begriff anders definiert.


----------



## chopi (29. März 2009)

Übrigens,für alle die es nicht wissen: Im *Quakenet* gibt es den Channel *#Creativstylez* ,da können wir uns doch einfach unterhalten und Irc ist wirklich nichts anspruchvolles o.0


----------



## Oonâgh (29. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sag ma,könnte man das nicht so richten,dass der "battledozent" für die Dauer der Abstimmung selbst Modrechte bekommt? Am besten nur für diesen einen Thread sofern das geht.



Klingt nach ner grundsätzlich guten Idee, aber vertraut man jemandem die Modrechte an? Grundsätzlich, man weiß nie, wer hinterm Rechner sitzt und Mist bauen könnte - natürlich sehr kritisch gesehen, aber man weiß ja nie !

Das Chatten im Thread kommt wohl ganz einfach aus Faulheit - es ist schlicht und ergreifend die kürzeste und am wenigsten aufwendige Lösung... Leider hat sich nicht jeder so am Riemen, dass er sich denkt "hey ich mach das per PN oder im IRC ".. Ich denke, das offen lassen des GFX könnte da wirklich Abhilfe schaffen.

Alles in allem klingen die Vorschläge von Ocian super. 24-Std-Abstimmung ist nur insofern blöd, wenn jemand mal einen Tag lang keine Zeit hat, warum auch immer, wie es ja angesprochen wurde.
"Dann halt dumm gelaufen" - das ist leider wohl wahr.



LG


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

Ich unterstütze Ocian's Vorschlag^^


zu Deanne: Mein Favorit war 4. Warum? Weils mir am besten gefällt. Simpel oder? Deins wäre bei mir an zweiter Stelle gekommen^^ Finde auch, das deine Sig KEIN PRON ist, und durchaus den Sieg verdient hat. Bitte mach doch noch ne Runde mit :> muss ja nicht gleich die nächste sein.


----------



## Deanne (29. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> zu Deanne: Mein Favorit war 4. Warum? Weils mir am besten gefällt. Simpel oder? Deins wäre bei mir an zweiter Stelle gekommen^^ Finde auch, das deine Sig KEIN PRON ist, und durchaus den Sieg verdient hat. Bitte mach doch noch ne Runde mit :> muss ja nicht gleich die nächste sein.



Du, es ist nicht schlimm, wenn du einen anderen Geschmack hast. Das ist doch völlig ok. Das stört mich auch nicht. Mich hat nur der Porn-Vorwurf gestört, der ausgerechnet gegen Ende aus heiterem Himmel auftauchte und teilweise nicht wirklich nett rübergebracht wurde. Ob ich noch mal mitmache, weiß ich noch nicht. Wenn sich niemand mehr finden würde, wäre das auch schade. Aber dazu müsste man wirklich an den Regeln arbeiten und überlegen, wie man diese definiert. An Ocians Vorschlag sollte aber definitiv festgehalten werden.


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

der Vorschlag is vernünftig und ausgereift...und mit der IRC sache nun es gibt nun mal leutz die des net nutzen wollen ..warum auch immer...aber des habe ich schon mehr als einmal kund getan und nur auf taube ohren gestoßen weswegen ich auh keine lust habe des nochmal zu wiederholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja i finde Deanne hat den battle mehr als verdient gewonnen und wie auch schon erwähnt finde ich den Vorschlag von Ocian auch gut und unterstütze ihn hiermit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. März 2009)

Mhm unglaublich was durch ein paar sigs geschehen kann. Ocians Vorschlag klingt tatsächlich sehr gut, vor allem kann man durch das nicht vorhanden sein der  Komentare auch nicht beeinflusst werden, wobei ich denke, dass das eh nicht passiert...jede sollte hier eine eigene Meinung haben.

Meiner Meinung nach war die erste sig auch am besten, und das jetzt keineswegs durch "weibliche Reize", nach dem ersten überblick haben mir 1,3,4 am besten gefallen, on der vierten war einfach das Motiv schön, in 3 ebenso das motiv zudem gilt metroid ja zu den klassikern im science fiction bereich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der sieger war jedoch die erste, hier erschien mir der aufwand am größten, zudem hat man es geschafft den anime still mit dem düsteren realen still zu kombinieren ohne es abgehoben aussah, auch gefiel mir der hintergrund sehr gut. 
Der eyecatcher, also das rothaarige mädel hat mir auch vom design her sehr gut gefallen, man hätte aber auch einen typen nehmen können oder einen elch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer sich nur minimalen bereich des bildes bezogen hat, in welchem man etwas sehen kann, was man abe auch in jeder sendung, buchladen oder was auch immer sehen kann und nicht die arbeit eines graphikers würdigt, sollte sich ernsthaft gedanken machen.

Mhm wahrscheinlich habe ich mich mal wieder total verfranzt. Tut mir leid wennd er Text etwa schwer zu lesen ist. Ich will einfach nur sagen, dass man nicht die Eigenarbeit einer Arbeit in frage stellen soll. 

Beste Grüße

Klunker,

wenn das battle bestehen bleibt, mache ich vllt auch mal beim übernächsten oder so mit, muss mich jetzt mal in photoshop reinfuchsen =)


----------



## Minastirit (29. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Minas hat in seiner Bewertung kritisiert, dass meine Signatur so aussähe, als wäre sehr wenig selbst gemacht worden.



Ich sagte es schaut aus wie ... 
ehrlich gesagt ging ich eher von einem 2 schritt aus
render (der meiner meinung nach nunmal nicht wirklich eingarbeitet war
und dem bg der aus star wars battle front war.

sorry ich ging nicht von mehr aus
man sollte auch mit kritik leben können.
*1. gute idee aber schaut irgendwie wenig selber gemacht aus ..* mein comment..

ich sagte nie du hast nix selber gemacht


jedoch werde ich in den nächsten battles nicht mehr mit machen aus persönlichen grünen wegwegen mir das battle langsam am ... vorbei geht
möchte dazu nid weiter eingehen aber das wars für mich mitm "battlen"

werde jdoch weiterhin meine neusten bilder ins gfx- thread posten oder vlt auch nur als sig usen najo


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> man sollte auch mit kritik leben können.



Mit Kritik umgehen? Wie passend. Ich wette mir dir, dass dich die Brüste nicht gestört hätten, wenn du gewonnen hättest. Denn wiegesagt: das Geheule ging erst los, als meine Signatur in Führung ging. Komisch, oder?



Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso das denn? najo war nun definitiv letztes battle für mich wie alle das erste wegen titten anwählen ist schon fast krank



Damit beleidigst du nicht nur mich und meine Arbeit, indem du meinen Sieg auf die Brüste des Chars reduzierst, sondern bezeichnest auch indirekt alle, die dafür gevotet haben, als hormongesteuerte Idioten ohne Sinn für Objektivität. Gratulation. Mal sehen, was die ganzen Brust-Fetischisten dazu sagen.

Das widerspricht dann aber deiner beleidigten "Ich mach jetzt nicht mehr mit, weil alle nur wegen den Brüsten voten!"-Reaktion, die komplett überzogen war. Ich kann mit Kritik gut umgehen, wenn sie begründet ist und von jemandem kommt, der a) seine Kritikpunkte argumentativ (!!) untermauert und es b) besser macht. Einige deiner Arbeiten sind meiner Meinung nach auch Mist, aber erlaube mir nicht ein derartig anmaßendes Verhalten. Ich könnte auch dauernd anbringen, dass die Bezeichnung "Render" anstatt Cutout eigentlich falsch ist, aber das ist nicht mein Job. Und deine schnippische Reaktion, nun gar nicht mehr mitzumachen, spricht sowieso für sich. Lyllians Geschichte mit dem "Tittenbonus" überrascht mich in Anbetracht dieser Reaktionen kein bisschen. Denn damit wird nur belegt, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die mit schlechten Verlierern zu tun gehabt hat. Wenn eine andere Signatur gewonnen hätte, dann hätte ICH für meinen Teil dem Sieger gratuliert und mich damit abgefunden. Das ist zumindest fair und kollegial. Aber den Beleidigten zu spielen und auf den Boden zu stampfen, finde ich nur peinlich. Hätte ich so eine Schmoll-Nummer abgezogen, hätte ich mir seitenlanges Geflame anhören müssen. Wenn meine Signatur einen männlichen Char beinhaltet hätte, wäre es sicherlich ein anderer Grund gewesen, warum mein Sieg ungerechtfertigt ist. Vielleicht hätte ich mir dann ja auch vorwerfen lassen müssen, als Frau einen Bonus zu bekommen. Oh man, allein das Argument ist schon lächerlich. Nun ja, ich äußere mich nicht mehr dazu. 

Solange Ocians Vorschlag nicht umgesetzt wird, werde ich mich nicht mehr beteiligen. Es erschreckt mich nämlich sehr, wieviel Boshaftigkeit und Missgunst in diesem Forum herrscht. Solange man sich nicht ehrlich für jemand anderen freuen und mit einer "Niederlage" umgehen kann, ohne anderen gleich Beschiss vorzuwerfen, sollte man sich nicht an kreativen Wettbewerben beteiligen. Lyllian hat es ganz richtig gemacht, indem sie einfach nicht mehr teilgenommen hat. Genau so werde ich es auch halten. Ich möchte es ungern soweit kommen lassen, dass ich in Anbetracht dieser Diskussion noch gänzlich unsachlich und verletzend werde.


----------



## Haxxler (30. März 2009)

Lustiger Thread hier *Popcorn mampf*

Ne mal im ernst, was kackt ihr denn so rum nur weil man auf einer Signatur vom GFX Battle einen Ausschnitt sieht? Die Signatur hat gewonnen weil sie die beste war und wegen nichts anderem. Aber wenn man unbedingt einen Grund sucht findet man natürlich einen... Ich meine wenn da jetzt ne reale nackte Frau zu sehen wäre ok aber so ein läpischer gemalter Ausschnitt? Also bitte macht euch nicht lächerlich...


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Lustiger Thread hier *Popcorn mampf*
> 
> Ne mal im ernst, was kackt ihr denn so rum nur weil man auf einer Signatur vom GFX Battle einen Ausschnitt sieht? Die Signatur hat gewonnen weil sie die beste war und wegen nichts anderem. Aber wenn man unbedingt einen Grund sucht findet man natürlich einen... Ich meine wenn da jetzt ne reale nackte Frau zu sehen wäre ok aber so ein läpischer gemalter Ausschnitt? Also bitte macht euch nicht lächerlich...



Erklär das mal manch anderem hier. Und das sage ich nicht, weil ich meine Arbeit selbst perfekt finde und in Selbstherrlichkeit versinke, denn Arroganz ist mir echt zuwider. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle, die dafür abgestimmt haben, hechelnd vor ihrem Rechner gesessen haben, weil ihnen beim Anblick eines gezeichneten Dekoltees die Hormone durchknallen. Und ich bin niemand, der mit Pornografie sorglos umgeht. Meiner Meinung nach liegt es im Ermessen des Veranstalters eine Signatur wegen Regelverstoß auszuschliessen, aber das ist nicht geschehen. Ich habe auch angeboten, den Sieg nicht anzuerkennen, obwohl ich mir keiner Schuld bewusst bin und generell ein sehr fairer Mensch bin. Dieses Angebot steht auch nach wie vor, da ich nicht möchte, dass wegen mir noch jemand einen Wutanfall bekommen muss. Der Begriff "Porn" wurde dazu einfach zu ungenau definiert. Man kann aber auch schlecht anfangen, weibliche Cutouts generell zu verbieten, nur weil sie vielleicht attraktiver wirken, als ein Krieger mit breiten Schultern. Ich persönlich werde jedenfalls nicht mehr teilnehmen, weil ich nämlich mittlerweile total verunsichert bin und nicht mehr weiß, was überhaupt noch erlaubt ist.

Ich möchte den nächsten Battle zur Zeit jedenfalls nicht austragen. Ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen. Dazu hat mich das ganze Theater zu sehr erschreckt und verärgert. Zudem sollte man sich momentan ein paar Gedanken darüber machen, inwiefern man den Ablauf des Battles verbessern kann, um solche Situationen in Zukunft zu vermeiden. Da ich in der kommenden Woche eh kaum Zeit habe und am Wochenende nicht zuhause bin, lege ich die Entscheidung darüber, wer den Wettbewerb (sollte es noch einen geben) als nächstes veranstaltet, gerne in die Hände der Moderatoren.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. März 2009)

Da ich selbst sagte:



> Wie sie alle bei Nummer 1 eigentlich nur für die Titten voten. Meine Stimme geht eindeutig an Nummer 4.



will ich mich mal dazu äußern.

Signatur Nummer 1 ist kein "Porn" und vielleicht habe ich nach dem ersten Satz das Smiley (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) vergessen, um es ordentlich rüber zu bringen. Fakt ist aber auch: Sex Sells. Ob das hier den Wettbewerb entschieden hat ist allerdings egal.

In meinem Satz ist mit Absicht keinerlei Kritik auf gestalterisches Können. Und wenn einige eine solche finden, ist es nicht beabsichtigt. Ich bewerte die Signaturen nach dem Gesamtbild, nicht nach einzelnen Punkten. In diesem Fall kam für mich halt das Universum vor den Brüsten.

Ich werfe Deanne KEINE Absicht vor, mit dem Render extra punkten zu wollen. "Extrapunkte" gab es dennoch. (Mindestens einer, der sich "geoutet" hat)


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

#deanne 
... ja es ist indirekt kein porn
für mich ist vieles kein porn

als ich einmal eine signatur gemacht habe die etwas freizugiger war .. (solange man nicht alles siet ist es für mich kein porn für viele hier schon) -> gab es regeln
der erste post war lol wählt nicht die mit dem porn(bei mir) u.s.w das deine unweigerlich aber einen vorteil hat deswgen würde ich hier nicht so gross untermauern. 

und ob ich alle beleidige die deine sig angeklickt haben oder nicht .. tja ich bin so wie ich bin und ich verstell mich nicht für jemanden. ich zwinge keinen mich zu mögen.

2.
das meistens die kleinen bilder welche man oft auch als signatur verwenden darf (und nicht diese max ist alles 500x200 sigs) schlecht bewertet werden find ich auch doof ..
und das ein grösseres bild nunmal mehr auffällt kann man unweigerlich bestreiten nur würde ich sowas nie in die signatur packen da man so nichtmal eine zeile text und in vielen foren nichtmal die sig hinpacken könnte. bzw darf .. 

das sind im grunde die 2 von 6 gründen weshalb ich nicht mehr weitermache..
ja punkt 1 ist mimimi jedoch emfinde ich es persöndlich wenn bei mir ein riesen drama draus gemacht wird und hier soll ich mich rechtfertigen ..
just my 2 cents ..


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

sry musste den Text noma rausnehmen hat mir selber nid gefallen ich überarbeits noma und stells wieder rein.


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das meistens die kleinen bilder welche man oft auch als signatur verwenden darf (und nicht diese max ist alles 500x200 sigs) schlecht bewertet werden find ich auch doof ..
> und das ein grösseres bild nunmal mehr auffällt kann man unweigerlich bestreiten nur würde ich sowas nie in die signatur packen da man so nichtmal eine zeile text und in vielen foren nichtmal die sig hinpacken könnte. bzw darf ..



Warum  bringst du immer wieder einen neuen Grund? Langsam werd ich ziemlich traurig und auch etwas böse. Kannst du nicht einfach mal vernünftig sein und mit dem Ergebnis zu leben? Das tun alle anderen Teilnehmer ja auch. Aber nein, du musst jetzt krampfhaft einen neuen Grund finden, warum ich einen Vorteil hatte. Meine Güte. Die Regeln besagen, dass 500 x 200 erlaubt ist, darüber kannst du dich echt nicht beschweren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

das hatte nun absolut nichts mit dir zu tun aber gleich aggro werden
ach wayne bist auf ig ist mit zu blöd mit dir zu diskutieren und gebannt werden will ich nicht ..


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das hatte nun absolut nichts mit dir zu tun aber gleich aggro werden
> ach wayne bist auf ig ist mit zu blöd mit dir zu diskutieren und gebannt werden will ich nicht ..



Habe ich dich beschimpft? Ich bin nur etwas sarkastisch geworden, weil mir deine fiesen Ausreden langsam auf die Nerven gehen. Ja, und ich werde vielleicht auch langsam etwas böse, weil du mir immer wieder irgendwelche Dinge unterstellst und immer wieder einen Grund suchst, meinen Sieg als ungerechtfertigt darzustellen. Du benimmst dich wie ein schlechter Verlierer und ich finde das irgendwo verletztend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mich auf Igno zu packen, finde ich etwas feige. Wenn einem keine Argumente mehr einfallen oder man nicht damit leben kann, dass Beschuldigte auch das Recht haben, sich zu äußern, packt man die Leute einfach auf Igno. Die Welt ist kein Ponyhof.


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2009)

OK, ich spüre leichte Differenzen in der Luft. Diese knisternde Spannung gefällt mir jedoch nicht. 
Wenn ihr jetzt dazu übergehen wollt Euch nur noch gegenseitig zu kritisieren bzw. die Diskussion auf eine persönliche Ebene zu ziehen, bitte ich das hier jetzt einzustellen und über PN fortzuführen.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

noxiel ich habe sie auf meine ignore gepackt im forum ich werde dieses sinnfreie rumgezicke nicht weiterführen.
@ rest weiterhin viel spass beim battle

@deanne deinen letzten post möcht ich trozdem noch beantworten da ich den eine frechheit finde.
Teil 1 Galt ganz und aleine dir. Deinem MIMIMIMI die haben gesagt das hat pöses zeugs drin ich geh mal bei den mods heulen .. du hast gewonnen punkt schluss aus ist mir doch sowas von scheiss egal wer gewinnt. 
Ich habe bisher nur mittgemacht weils sonst immer weniger werden. Aber ich tus ja nimmer war mir immer egal ob jemand mein bild mag oder nicht denn es ist MEINS

Teil 2 war eher allgemein und ich meinte gar nicht dich aber du fühlst dich auf jeden verkakten text angesprochen und beleidigt, da kann ich leider auch nichts dafür

und JA die ignore funktion ist dazu da jemanden zu ignorieren weil er ihm so dermassen auf den sack geht das man am liebsten seine wirkliche meinung preisgeben will was jedoch nicht sehr freundlich rüberkommen würde und ich mir ehrlich gesagt zu gut bin auf ein solch tiefes nivo zu fallen.
Und doch im rl gibts ne ignore funktion man meidet diese personen man ignoriert sie oder man unternimmt nichts mit diesen menschen.


----------



## Urengroll (30. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> ...........
> Die Welt ist kein Ponyhof.




Hmm ich kenne das als, "Das Leben ist kein Pornofilm!"...............^^


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

hmm schade das sich beide Parteien sich so rein steigern(was man beiden irgendwo auch verstehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und dies dadurch sich extremst die Fronten verhärten ... ich persönlich fände es schade wenn die Werke von Deanne und von Minastirit in den nächsten Battles fehlen würden. 

denn i finde beide bereichern mit ihren Werken die Battles ungemein. Naja atmet beide erstmal in Ruhe durch udn versucht dies doch mal human und ganz sachlich zu klären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß der Dracun


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2009)

@Noxiel: Ich werde mich dazu auch nicht mehr äußern. Ich konnte mir nur einen abschliessenden Kommentar nicht verkneifen. Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form für die Unsachlichkeit. Leider kann man sich nicht per PM äußern, wenn der Gegenüber einen auf die Igno-Liste setzt. Auf selbriger wird der feine Herr jetzt allerdings auch landen, da ich mir ungern das Nervenkostüm kaputt mache.

@Minas: Wunderbar, dann ist ja jetzt alles klar. Du sagst deine wahre Meinung nicht und ich spare mir, dir meine an den Kopf zu werfen. Trotzdem lasse ich mir nicht vorwerfen, ich hätte mich bei den Mods beschwert, denn das habe ich definitiv nicht. Und dass bspw. Lyllian meinen Standpunkt nachvollziehen kann, ist ihre persönliche Sache. Wenn du nicht mehr mitmachen willst, bitte, ist mir egal Und was das "Nivo" betrifft, so spare ich mir mal den Kommentar. Ende der Diskussion.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> hmm schade das sich beide Parteien sich so rein steigern(was man beiden irgendwo auch verstehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Punkt 1 und 2 habei ch ja bereits geschildert
3-6 beinhalten keine zeit, freundin ist mir wichtiger , keine grosse lust mehr an ein thema zu halten, 1mal die woche "gezwungen" sein eine sig zu machen

wenn ich mich effektiv reinsteigern würde hätt ich schon längstens ein timeban jedoch respektiere ich die mods hier (besonders nox und charcha) weshalb ich mich auch nie weiter auf ein solches thema eingehe.


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> hmm schade das sich beide Parteien sich so rein steigern(was man beiden irgendwo auch verstehen kann biggrin.gif) und dies dadurch sich extremst die Fronten verhärten ... ich persönlich fände es schade wenn die Werke von Deanne und von Minastirit in den nächsten Battles fehlen würden.



Oh ja, das musst du mir nicht sagen. Hätte ich die Entwicklung vor dem Battle vorausgesehen, hätte ich vermutlich nicht teilgenommen. Ich bin weit davon entfernt, die Fassung zu verlieren, sondern einfach nur enttäuscht darüber, warum manche Leute so bösartig reagieren und anderen nichts gönnen. Das kenne ich so einfach nicht. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass es sich nicht lohnt, wegen einem Battle wie diesen ausfällig zu werden. Ich würde auch gerne mal mit der Faust auf den Tisch hauen und andere Geschütze auspacken, aber das ist nicht mein Stil. In diesem Forum wird schon genug beschimpft und beleidigt, da muss man nicht noch auf den Zug aufspringen. Und glaub mir, ich hatte schon daran gedacht, mich zu entschuldigen, obwohl ich mich nicht allein verantwortlich fühle, aber irgendwann ist auch mal mein guter Wille hinfällig. Ich ein Mensch, der gerne harmonische Zustände hat, aber irgendwann ist Schluss. Wenn man mir vorwirft, mich bei den Mods beschwert zu haben, dann ist das einfach falsch und das möchte ich dann auch aufklären dürfen. Ich war sogar dazu bereit, mich ausschliessen zu lassen, allein, um das Klima wieder halbwegs zu normalisieren. Mehr geht nicht, so leid es mir tut.

Und eine erneute Teilnahme ist für mich einfach kein Thema. Ich habe keine große Lust, mir wieder Regelverstöße vorwerfen zu lassen und durch einen bloßen Sieg soviel Missgunst zu erzeugen. Dem will ich im Interesse aller Beteiligten vorbeugen.


----------



## Lillyan (30. März 2009)

Okay, da ich in nächster Zeit nicht da bin hat sich Ocian ja wie bereits dazu bereit erklärt ein Auge auf das Battle zu haben. Ich finde seine Vorschläge sehr gut und ich hoffe die Leute die noch am Battle teilnehmen wollen wissen zu schätzen, dass er bereit ist recht viel Zeit dort hinein zu stecken. eigentlich ging es mir darum eine Vorgehensweise für die nächsten Battles und vielleicht besser ausgereifte Regeln zu erarbeiten, allerdings scheint das im Moment nicht wirklich möglich zu sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

ok ich post mal was aus meinem gesamttext (leider noch nicht ganz fertig)

Wenn ihr jetzt mal alle ganz unvoreingenommen lesen könntet was ihr in den letzten 2 Tagen geschrieben und gedacht habt würdet ihr euch vermutlich einfach nur ans Hirn fassen, vermutlich würdet ihr zwar immer noch mit leichtem protest und brummeln weiterleben aber ihr steigert euch einfach zu sehr rein. Deanne weil sich Minas über Ihr Bild beschwert. Minas weil ihn Brüste stören (was ich in 100 Jahren nicht glauben werde) und der rest weil niemand einfach mal 2 streithähne in ruhe lassen kann. Vll. seh ich das ganze auch einfach ZU einfach und da steckt eine große Philosophier oder sonstwas dahinter aber mein Tip mal an alle Beteiligten
Setzt mal 2 Tage Buffed aus denkt mal drüber nach und lest dann noch mal diesen MIST durch den ihr hier geschrieben habt. Im echten leben (sry klingt hart) würde sich NIEMAND über n Dekolte aufregen hier brüllen gleich alle was von Pron und Sex Sells.
ich bitte euch inständigst schaltet euer Hirn wieder ein.

PS: diesen Text kann jeder verstehn wie er will bei änderungswünschen bitte *PM* an mich mit Begründung
PSS: Setzt euch doch mal auf die stille Treppe! (so verkehrt find ich das gar nid^^)

MFG und unvoreingenommene ohne Tittenbonus vergebene Grüße
LoD
edit: Orcians Vorschläge sind meiner Meinung nach eine absolutes MUSS für die Weiterführung des Battles
edit2: schaut euch doch mal die Posts in den alten GFX- Battles an wie friedlcih es da war, warum vergesst ihr warum ihr diese Battles eigendlich eingeführt habt waruM?
edit3: Rechtschreibfehler sind beabsichtigt und dienen der Unterhaltung!
edit4: ich will mit diesem Text NIEMANDEN angreifen, verletzten oder belehren ich will euch nur mal sagen wie sehr ihr übertrieben habt. Ihr wolltet euch mit Gleichgesinnten in einem Friedlichen Wettstreit messen und Erfahrung sammeln
JETZT ihr wolltet den anderen VERNICHTEN mit einer besseren Sigi im Grunde war es vorher ein Wettstreit doch jetzt ist es Krieg geworden.


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

/100c % sign

formulierst es zwar etwas härter als ich, aber im grunde unterstützt du meine aussage nur hiermit.. also
recht haste Kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> /100c % sign
> 
> formulierst es zwar etwas härter als ich, aber im grunde unterstützt du meine aussage nur hiermit.. also
> recht haste Kleiner
> ...


Es ist in wirklichkeit noch viel härter als ich es je Formulieren könnte und das ist im Grunde das traurige daran ihr wisst einfach nicht mehr warum ihr damit angefangen habt ihr seit blind geworden vor lauter "höher schneller weiter schöner größer"
Das GFX- Battle vom letzten mal ist im Grunde eine reine perversion des Grundgedanken der dahinterstand.


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

warum ihr?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin lieb und unschuldig (gut unschuldig schon lange net mehr aber des gehört net hierhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
I find es ja auch schade was aus diesem einfachen gebattle geworden ist...vllt kriegen wir alle es ja wieder dahin zurück wo es einmal war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß Dracun


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> warum ihr??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*g* wer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok lieb bin ich nid will ich aber auch nid sein
lod hat ja pm bekommen xD


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> warum ihr??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ha die 2 oder von mir aus 3 Ausnahmen dies wirklcih noch aus Spaß machen auf die pfeiff ich die werden auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit mitgerissen oder vergrault zugunsten des Egos unserer Möchtegerngrafikdesigner.
Ja ich weiss das es hart ist was ich schreibe aber leider Realität.
ich muss dazu sagen das mich dieser Streit schon auch trifft da ich immer son bissl meine Vorbilder was das ganze betrifft in euch sah und mir die ganzen Sigis gerne angeschaut habe und es auch so toll können wollte doch inzwischen betrachte ich diese Sigis immer mehr mit abscheu und ekel weilich weiss das ihr es einfach nicht mehr aus Spaß macht. Das macht mich persönlich verdammt traurig vor allem weil wenn ich endlich mal dazu kommen in die Thematik einzusteigen keine aufgeschlossene, freundliche Community treffe die mir Tips geben könnte und Verbesserungsvorschläge macht -.- (jaja ich bin ja soooon Egoist aber zumindest bin ich nicht neidzerfressen)
HEFG
LoD

edit: ich hab mich vermutlich schon wieder viel zu sehr mitreißen zu lassen von dem Thema und das wird mir in dne nächsten Tagen tierisch leid tun aber trotzdem ist was ich schreibe leider wahr,
entschuldigt trotzdem die harten worte (aber vermutlich werd ich eh nicht mehr die möglichkeit kriegen hier noch irgendwas zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr wisst einfach nicht mehr warum ihr damit angefangen habt




Weil ich irgendwann mal gesagt habe: "Wollen wir nicht mal nen Wettbewerb oderso machen?"
xD

Ich hoffe du betrachtest meine Signaturen nicht mit abscheu ich find sie nämlich wunderschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja und zum Battle:
Ich würd sagen wir versuchens mit den neuen Regeln. Sollte es dann noch Probleme geben kann man sich ja Gedanken darüber machen das ganze abzublasen aber mir machen diese kleinen Wettbewerbe immernoch spaß und das würden sie mir sicherlich auchnoch weiterhin.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

ok Dracun hat mich gerade angePMt das ich zu sehr verallgemeinere da hat er recht das tut mir leid ich werde es so schnell wie möglich ändern aber bitte lasst mir bissl zeit da ich vll auch mal wieder nebenbei meiner arbeit nachgehen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

Dir sei verziehen mein junger padawan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (30. März 2009)

Erst mal sorry, dass ich nicht früher was hierzu gesagt habe. Hab mir im Laufe des Samstags eine Erkältung eingefangen, lag Sonntag größtenteils flach und war dann abends im Raid bis ich ziemlich platt ins Bett gefallen bin ._.

Also ich muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich die Pr0n-Kritik an Deannes Signatur für absolut ungerechtfertigt halte. Wenn man dieses Motiv schon als Pr0n im Sinne von Regelverstoß beim Battle bezeichnen will, dann könnte man auch gleich sagen "Aber benutzt ja keine hübschen weiblichen Figuren als Motiv", was ja wohl eindeutig Blödsinn wäre.

Mir persönlich gefiel bzw gefällt Deannes Battle-Beitrag sehr gut, ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch selbst dafür abgestimmt. 

Zur weiteren Zukunft der Battles hab ich Ocians Vorschlag jetzt nur überflogen, mir schwirrt immer noch ordentlich der Kopf, aber das was ich rauslesen konnte klang eigentlich ganz vernünftig. Aber dazu werd ich mich erst gezielter äußern wenn sich mein Kopf wieder normal anfühlt :>


----------



## Night falls (30. März 2009)

> (Mindestens einer, der sich "geoutet" hat)



hurr durr!


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Nunja, zu Deane und Minas.

Vergebt dem anderen. Ihr wisst nicht, wieviele Probleme es nichmehr geben würde, wenn jeder so handeln "könnte".

- Aber das is schwer


Frieden für die Welt und Verstand für den Menschen. Respektiert eurem Gegenüber, egal was für ein A...loch er/sie zu dir war. Wir machen die Welt und ihre Gesellschaft aus.

Der Mensch.  Das Geschöpf Gottes gebunden an seinen Instinkten und seiner Seele.


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, zu Deane und Minas.
> 
> Vergebt dem anderen. Ihr wisst nicht, wieviele Probleme es nichmehr geben würde, wenn jeder so handeln "könnte".
> 
> ...



Das hast du schön gesagt. Und du hast recht. Wir machen alle Fehler und zu jedem Streit gehören immer zwei. Da packe ich mir auch an die eigene Nase, ist alles scheiße gelaufen. Ich hatte auch schon ein Klärungsgesuch in Wordpad vorgetippt, aber als dann die Igno-Ansage kam, hat sich das für mich erledigt. Ich habe das auch schon LoD gegenüber erwähnt, denn ich bin eigentlich kein Mensch, der gerne Unruhe stiftet oder für chaotische Zustände sorgt.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das hast du schön gesagt. Und du hast recht. Wir machen alle Fehler und zu jedem Streit gehören immer zwei. Da packe ich mir auch an die eigene Nase, ist alles scheiße gelaufen. Ich hatte auch schon ein Klärungsgesuch in Wordpad vorgetippt, aber als dann die Igno-Ansage kam, hat sich das für mich erledigt. Ich habe das auch schon LoD gegenüber erwähnt, denn ich bin eigentlich kein Mensch, der gerne Unruhe stiftet oder für chaotische Zustände sorgt.


Man könnte ja im IRc IcQ oder sonstwo eine geführte Aussprache aller Beteiligten machen ich würde mich als Moderator anbieten (wenn ich was kann dann schlichten!)


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Im Irc #creativstylez (im Quakenet), bin ich der einzige, der momentan drinne is... kommt ruhig^^ich diskutiere gerne über solche Probleme und will bei solchen Sachen wirklich weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also kommt rein, los mach schon! *g*


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, zu Deane und Minas.
> 
> Vergebt dem anderen. Ihr wisst nicht, wieviele Probleme es nichmehr geben würde, wenn jeder so handeln "könnte".
> 
> ...



Es würde keine Kriege geben
Bambis mutter würde noch leben

aber in einem punkt muss ich deanne recht geben das leben ist kein ponyhof. (hmm lecker fleisch..)
Es gibt eine grenze bei mir an dem ich dem gegenüber vergebe. Und es gibt personen die ignorier ich lieber ne woche und vergess das ganze und nehme diese danach wieder runter. 

Das ich sicherlich nicht der geduldigste und Netteste mensch bin ist mir bewusst. Dies will ich auch nicht sein. Wie weit einen nur Nettigkeit bringt erkennt man an "jesus" ganz gut.
Wir sind menschlich haben fehler und unsere macken. Ohne die wärs langweilig.
Ich habe sicherlich etwas überreagiert. Jedoch finde ich es persöndlich einfach dämlich das bei meinem Bild eine RIESIGE Diskusion gemacht wurde und deswegen völlig sinnfreie Regeln aufgestellt wurden. Eigentlich hätte ich ab dort nicht mehr mitmachen sollen. Regeln gibt es zuviele. Hier im forum. Am arbeitsplatz überall hat es einen text oder einen depp der dir sagt das darfst du nicht und dies auch nicht.
Wenn man dann als "künstler" oder bei mir eher als hobby bastler etwas erstellt will ich mich nicht auch noch an regeln halten.
Picasso hat sich auch nicht dran gehalten ein bild normal zu malen und er wurde (wenn auch mehrheitlich nach seinem Tod) reich.

Das Deanne dies alles so persöndlich genommen hat tut mir leid. Und ich möchte mich entschuldigen. Im Grunde gilt dies eher denen die bei mir gemeckert haben dort jedoch nicht. Das du gewonnen hast ist schön für dich. 
Ja ich weis ist etwas spät aber es ist Montag und ich bin noch von anderen kleinigkeiten Genervt .. auch wenn dies keine Entschuldigung für mein Verhalten ist.

Ich würde das Battle wenn einfach frei wählbare Bilder in einem Festen Format bestimmen lassen.
Und es nicht GFX Battle nennen sondern mehr ein "welches bild gefällt euch am besten". Viele haben oft keine Ahung wieviel gemacht wurde oder ob derjenige 10min oder eine stunde hatte. 
Und somit ist es auch kein GFX Battle.

Aufgrund meiner persönlichen Freitzeit gestalltung und diesen Regeln werde ich trozdem nicht weitermachen. Da es mir wie gesagt einfach zu Dämlich ist.

Deanne habe ich nun wieder von der Ig genommen auch wenn es dir vermutlich egal ist.

Mfg Minaz


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

ich würde einfach in den Regeln den paragraphen aufnehmen:

Die Bilder müssen der Netiquette entsprchen weil ich will echt keine Sigi mit nem stilisierten Hakenkreuz oder ähnlihcem sehn -.-
Ich meine in deutschen Fernsehn laufen mittags bereits rießige Brüste auf 2 Beinen über den Bildschirm und wir regen uns HIER wegen NIPPEL auf, das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Na jezz bin ich so riiiichtig glücklich^^

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben wir das Problem gelöst :> Wenn noch was fehlt oder nich besprochen wurde, verbessert mich^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Das es der Netiquette entsprechen muss ist klar.
und das man nippel nicht zeigen darf ist auch in der netiquette vorhanden.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na jezz bin ich so riiiichtig glücklich^^
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben wir das Problem gelöst :> Wenn noch was fehlt oder nich besprochen wurde, verbessert mich^^



Das hab ich auch alein geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab dich nur qoutet weil ich so nen netten eingangs text schreiben wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Jaja, is mir klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem bin ich einfach fröhlicher, wenn es den Menschen in meinem Umfeld besser geht^^

Und ich meine das "gute" besser


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2009)

So, nun auch mal meine abschliessende Sichtweise zu dem Thema:

Ich bin kein Mensch, der gerne Ärger hat und ich hasse Streitigkeiten. Eigentlich bin ich sogar jemand, der sehr viel Harmonie braucht und sich freut, wenn er jemand anderem helfen kann. Am Battle habe ich mich nie beteiligt, weil ich Sorge hatte, dass bei den vielen Idioten, die in diesem Forum unterwegs sind, nur dumme Bemerkungen kommen und ich dann am Ende unzufrieden mit mir und meiner Arbeit bin. Ich bin ein ziemlicher Perfektionist und wenn ich etwas veröffentliche, dann nur, weil ich wirklich zufrieden damit bin und mich freue, die Reaktionen anderer darauf zu lesen. Als ich mir die Regeln des Wettbewerbs durchgelesen habe, war für mich klar, dass "Kein Pr0n" bedeuten soll, dass sexuelle Handlungen und nackte Körper tabu sind. Das fand ich im Interesse jüngerer User angemessen. Allerdings konnte ich nicht wissen, wie manch anderer das auslegt, da solch ein Dekoltee mittlerweile in jeder zweiten Werbung vorkommt. Und ich hätte nie damit gerechnet, dass es Leute gibt, die meine Signatur nur wegen dieses Details wählen. Allein diese Tatsache hat mich bereits geärgert. Ich habe mir Gedanken und Mühe gemacht und dann kommt jemand, übersieht das alles und achtet nur auf diese dummen Brüste. Und als dann der Vorwurf kam, dass meine Signatur nicht den Regeln entspricht, war ich sehr enttäuscht und überrascht. Plötzlich hagelte es Kritik und aus einer einzigen Bemerkung wurden immer neue Vorwürfe, warum meine Signatur nicht den Regeln des Battles entspreche. Diese Vorwürfe haben mich komplett überrollt. Ich habe nie damit gerechnet, den Wettbewerb zu gewinnen und mich daher auch nicht sonderlich für die Abstimmung interessiert. Teilgenommen habe ich eigentlich auch nur, weil ich spontan Lust dazu hatte. Und plötzlich sah ich mich mit diesen Beschuldigungen konfrontiert. Aus anfänglicher Enttäuschung wurde sehr schnell Wut und Frustration, weil ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen konnte, dass sich jemand an solch einer Nebensächlichkeit so sehr stört. Ich habe die Battle-Veranstalterin angeschrieben und um Disqualifikation gebeten, aber da sie leider krank und damit nicht erreichbar war, endete der Wettbewerb und meine Signatur war der Sieger. Es wäre mir lieber gewesen, wenn man mich ausgeschlossen hätte, denn dadurch wäre es vielleicht gar nicht so weit gekommen. Ich wusste zudem nicht, welche Signaturen in den vergangenen Battles aus welchem Grund ausgeschlossen wurden, sonst hätte ich vielleicht eher verstanden, warum sich manche Leute ungerecht behandelt fühlen.

Nun stand ich aber als Gewinner fest und musste mir aus zahlreichen Ecken anhören, dass sich meine mühevolle Arbeit nur durch den Cutout so gut verkauft hat. Das hat mich sehr geärgert, da diese Bemerkung für mich aussagt, dass meine Leistung als Gestalter komplett nebensächlich ist. In Anbetracht der Mühe, die ich mir beim entwerfen gemacht habe, war das für mich wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Ich habe mich wie ein Betrüger gefühlt, der sich auf Kosten anderer bereichert. Und DAS hat mich super wütend gemacht. Und obwohl ich normalerweise nicht dazu neige, ausfällig zu werden, ist mir irgendwann auch mal der Kragen geplatzt. Versetzt euch doch mal in eure Schulzeit zurück und stellt euch vor, euch würde vorgeworfen werden, eine gute Note nur wegen der Farbe eurer Tinte bekommen zu haben. Sowas frustriert und löst Hilflosigkeit und Unverständnis aus.

Ich finde die Idee, einen Battle auszutragen sehr gut und befürworte sie in aller Form. Allerdings missfällt mir die Art und Weise, wie sie umgesetzt wird. Ocians hat recht, wenn er den Ratschlag gibt, die Kommentare aus dem Battle-Thread zu löschen. Selbst wenn man ausdrücklich darauf hinweist, diese nicht zu lesen, kann man eine Meinungsmache nicht verhindern. Niemand kann von sich sagen, absolut objektiv zu bewerten, wenn er die Kritikpunkte anderer auf einem silbernen Tablett serviert bekommt.

Ich gebe offen zu, dass meine teilweise sehr sarkastische und schnippische Ausdruckweise unangebracht war. Zu solch emotionalen Auftritten sollte man sich nicht hinreissen lassen, das sehe ich mittlerweile auch selbst ein. Insofern entschuldige ich mich mit diesen Zeilen ganz öffentlich bei allen Beteiligten für das ganze Durcheinander. Ich erwarte im Gegenzug aber auch, Verständnis dafür zu haben, dass solch ein Streit nie nur von einer Person ausgeht und die Entwicklung des Battles das Resultat vieler unglücklicher Faktoren war. Und ich möchte erwähnen, dass ich es nicht schön finde, wenn man über andere herzieht und lästert, denn das erlaube ich mir selbst auch nicht. Wir sind nicht im Kindergarten und wenn man Unbeteiligte zwingt, sich auf eine Seite zu schlagen, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach super ungerecht. So sauer man auch ist. Und es ist mir nicht scheissegal, was andere sich denken, wenn sie meine Postings lesen. Streit und Missgunst gehören zu den Dingen, die mich sehr belasten. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch LoD angeschrieben und meinen Standpunkt erklärt. Ich bin ein Freund von Harmonie, Fairness Kollegialität. Und da mache ich auch in diesem Forum keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Deanne:  Boah...Ich glaub ich hab gerade meinen Seelenverwandten getroffen. Können wir uns mal treffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Wenn man es von diesem Standpunkt ansiet ist deine reaktion verständlich. Ich war ja auch bereits einmal in dieser lage, und nunja hab mich auf seite 3 ja auch entschuldigt. Wenn du es gelesen hast gehe ich davon aus das du meinen standpunkt evtl auch verstehst musst du aber nicht.
Wenn du jedoch nicht mehr mit mir reden willst kann ich auch verstehen, im grunde genommen auch gerechtfertigt.

P.s. das von ocidan habe ich auch gerade gelesen und emfinde ich als gute idee um es etwas weniger oberflächlich zu gestallten

wie gesagt was ich ändern würde
1. keine posts mehr darin
2. eine grösse kein von bis ist zwar etwas doof jedoch hat so jeder die gleichen chansen
3. weg mit den regeln nettiquette reicht (und ja ich hasse diese regeln seit es sie gibt)

Denn 1 und 2 sind bei vielen bewertungsgrundlagen ah der mod xy hat für das gestimmt oder ah die haben alle das angeklickt ja tun wir das auch mal + das bild ist gross das seh ich leichter ..


----------



## Deanne (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wenn man es von diesem Standpunkt ansiet ist deine reaktion verständlich. Ich war ja auch bereits einmal in dieser lage, und nunja hab mich auf seite 3 ja auch entschuldigt. Wenn du es gelesen hast gehe ich davon aus das du meinen standpunkt evtl auch verstehst musst du aber nicht.
> Wenn du jedoch nicht mehr mit mir reden willst kann ich auch verstehen, im grunde genommen auch gerechtfertigt.



Wenn es meine Art wäre, jetzt die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen und bis an mein Lebensende zu schmollen, dann hätte ich mich nicht dermaßen umfangreich geäußert. Wenn man meinen Standpunkt anerkennt, bin ich auch bereit, das gleiche zu tun. Und solange sich alle Beteiligten dazu bekennen, Mitschuld an der Entwicklung zu tragen, bin ich niemand, der auf stur schaltet.

Was die kommenden Battles betrifft, so wünsche ich mir, dass Ocians Vorschläge beherzigt werden. Zudem sollten die Regeln entweder ganz abgeschafft oder neu erarbeitet werden. Und zwar so klar definiert, dass es fortan nicht mehr zu Missverständnissen kommen kann.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (31. März 2009)

Wie gesagt...Liest euch den Thread in 3 Tagen mal wieder durch..Ihr werdet erkennen wie lächerlich das alles ist.Echt wie im Kindergarten.Ihr kackt euch wegen Bildchen an. 

x_d


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Aeon...der streit is doch schon längst wieder vergeben und vergessen ....richtig lesen net nur überfliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

jau btw deine sig ist zu hoch !


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

Ich war ja jetzt nich bei der diskussion dabei, aber bin froh dasse vorbei is Oo bin au für ocians vorschlag ^^

btw. um ganze 89 Pixel zu groß *mim Finger wedel*

lg


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

*mit was anderem wedel!* (mitm tuch .. tse wo ihr immer hindenkt)


----------



## Lillyan (31. März 2009)

Ich denke damit ist soweit alles geklärt. Wer auch immer das nächste Battle nun veranstalltet sollte sich mit Ocian in Verbindung setzen und die Details besprechen :>


----------

